# Windows 10 (Build 9926)



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've previously installed Windows 10 (Build 8841) onto my desktop computer no problems. I downloaded Windows 10 (Build 9926) last night and tried to install it today. Right before it starts to install it asks me for a media driver that could not be found either on the HD or on a removable drive. That's as far as I can get. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


Where would I get the driver from and where should I put it?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

What is the make and model number of your desktop.
You might need to do some changes in the bios setup for your hard drive.


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

It's a Dell Inspiron 530s (slim version). I think the HD is already on IDE. It looks like the following:

http://www.dell.com/us/dfh/p/inspiron-530s/pd


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Did your computer came with Windows XP or Windows Vista?


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

Windows Vista


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If it asks you that it cannot find a HD probably you might need to change the HD settings in the bios.
What version of Bios does your computer has?
Have you updated the bios lately?


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

No. I remember when it was still new that I updated the Dell BIOS to a newer version. But for the actually motherboard BIOS, it remains the same version as it was shipped with.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

when you restart your computer, what bios number appears.


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

I went into the settings and I found the BIOS settings and found a version 1.0.18 from 02/24/2009. Does this sound right?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

That is the latest update.
I also have an older desktop (XPS 600) and I was able to install Windows 10 without any problems. Maybe you may need to change some settings in the bios for your hard drive to make it to work.


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

As I said I was able to install Windows 10 (Build 8841), it came up with a popup that it was going to expire this month. So I figured that that version had a 6-month-use. Hence the download of a newer version, Windows 10 (Build 9926)


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If you installed the Microsoft updates it should give you the newer version.
Windows 10 should be released sometime in Summer of 2015.
I am not sure if there is a driver available for your sound card. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

I did Windows update, but they were only the security updates and drivers such as the webcam and sound card. No change in the Build Number, it remained the same.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

Daley80 said:


> I did Windows update, but they were only the security updates and drivers such as the webcam and sound card. No change in the Build Number, it remained the same.


are you set up for fast updates or slow updates? if slow, it may not be time for you to get it. I updated several days ago.

go to update and recovery in your settings, click on advanced options, and scroll down to see if fast or slow.


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

Update and recovery? Aren't they different things? I mean those are windows update and system recovery?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

Daley80 said:


> Update and recovery? Aren't they different things? I mean those are windows update and system recovery?


they may be two different things but they are in the same location. how about going and look.


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

I feel like an idiot at the moment because I'm unable to work out where to find where the advanced section is that you are talking about.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

see if the following helps

http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-build-9926-wheres-windows-update


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks. Unfortunately I do not have the new look version. Only the old version style.


----------



## Daley80 (Mar 19, 2015)

I found it. Thanks. It was a pop up when I restarted my computer.


----------

